# --> Planetopia sucht Opfer von Vorauskasse-Betrügereien (speziell "Fakeshop")



## Heiko (6 Juli 2011)

Das SAT.1-Wissensmagazin Planetopia produziert derzeit einen Beitrag zum Thema "Betrug im Internet". 


Konkret geht es dabei um die "Fakeshop-Bande", die am 11. Mai festgenommen wurde. Ihre Masche: Waren im Internet per Vorkasse anbieten, abkassieren, aber kein Ware verschicken. Der Schaden liegt bei über 20 Millionen Euro.


Wir sind nun auf der Suche nach einem von etwa 100.000 Betroffenen in Deutschland, der ebenfalls von der Bande betrogen wurde und uns das vor der Kamera erzählen würde.

Falls Sie Opfer dieser Masche geworden sind, würden wir uns freuen, wenn Sie sich kurzfristig mit uns in Verbindung setzen würden.

Vielen Dank für Ihre Hilfe!

--------------------------------

Meldungen bitte an [email protected] oder über unser Kontaktformular, wir leiten die Anfragen dann an die Redaktion weiter.


----------



## Reducal (7 Juli 2012)

ja-kaufen.com, elektro-geizhals.de und viel andere mehr:



			
				Augsburger Allgemeine schrieb:
			
		

> *Millionenbetrug im Internet: Bande in Augsburg vor Gericht*
> 
> Wegen Millionenbetrugs mit gefälschten Online-Shops stehen seit heute vier Beschuldigte vor Gericht. Sie sollen Mitglieder der sogenannten Fakeshop-Bande sein.


 
www.augsburger-allgemeine.de/digital/Millionenbetrug-im-Internet-Bande-in-Augsburg-vor-Gericht-id20561686.html
www.augsburger-allgemeine.de/digital/Millionenbetrug-mit-Fake-Shops-Bande-muss-vor-Gericht-id19387406.html


> Das bayerische Landeskriminalamt bildete damals die Ermittlungsgruppe Bazar, um die Täter zu fassen - mit Erfolg.


Auch wenn es Autosec4u nicht mehr gibt, so sollte doch an die Aktivisten dort noch einmal mit einem großen DANKE! erinnert werden: http://gegen-abzocke.com/index2.php/tag/fakeshop-bande/


> Hobbydetektivin „Eclipse“


"Eclipse" war mal in einem Fernsehbericht zu sehen. Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, war das eine alleinerziehende Mutter, die sich uneigennützig dem Kampf gegen "haha" verschrieben hatte. DANKE auch der Berliner Fraktion um "Dieselente"!


----------

